
Today in Apple history: Apple puts 1k songs in your pocket with first-gen iPod - bookofjoe
https://www.cultofmac.com/660742/today-in-apple-history-apple-puts-1000-songs-in-your-pocket-with-first-gen-ipod/
======
notkaiho
I came across a first-gen iPod a year or so ago while cleaning out a friend's
apartment. That thing looked SO ODD. The bezels, the screen, everything was
like the later models, but a weird sort of low-end simulacrum.

How time flies.

